# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الثلاثاء 2/ أبريل  (اخبار واعمدة)

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ذكآر الصبآح~♡ 
✽آيه الكرسي✽
(قل هو الله أحد)(قل أعوذ برب الفلق)(قل اعوذ برب الناس) 3 مرات
✽ 
اللهم إني اسألك العفو و العافيه في الدنيا و اﻻخره،اللهم اسألك العفو و العافيه في ديني و دنياي و أهلي و مالي،اللهم استر عوراتي و آمن روعاتي،اللهم احفظني من بين يدي و من خلفي و عن يميني و عن شمالي و من فوقي و اعوذ بعظمتك ان اغتال من تحتي.
✽ 
اللهم انت ربي لاإله الاإنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ماصنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء لك بذنبي فغفر لي انه لايغفر الذنوب إلا انت 
✽ 
اللهم اني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك بأنك انت الله لا إله إلا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك ( 4 مرات).
✽ 
.أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله،والحمدلله ﻻ إله إﻻ الله وحده ﻻ شريك له،له الملك و له الحمد،و هو على كل شيء قدير رب اسألك خير مافي هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده، و اعوذ بك من شر مافي هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده رب أعوذ بك من الكسل و سوء الكبر،رب اعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر.
✽ 
بسم الله الذي ﻻيضر مع اسمه شيء في اﻻرض و. ﻻ في السماء و هو السميع العليم 3 مرات
✽ 
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق 3 مرات 
✽ 
ثلاث مرات
" رضيت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد صل الله عليه وسلم نبيا ورسولا "
✽ 
{حسبي الله لا إله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم} من قالها حين يصبح وحين يمسي سبع مرات كفاه الله ما اهمه من امر الدنيا والاخره
✽ 
استفتح يومك بهذا الدعاء؛
"اللهم إني إستودعك قلبي فلا تجعل فيه أحداً غيرك.. وإستودعك لاإله إلاالله فلقني إياهاعندالموت ،، وإستودعك نفسي فلاتجعلني أخطو خطوة إلافي مرضاتك.. وإستودعك كل شئ رزقتني وأعطيتني
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حروف كروية


عبد المجيد عبدالرازق


الثلاثي في الاختبار الافريقي


نتابع اليوم مباراتي المريخ واهلي شندي و الهلال والاهلي العاصمي ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز وعيوننا علي مبارياتهم الحاسمة في دوري ابطال افريقيا والكنفدرالية بعد ان خرجا بنتائج غير مطمئنة في الذهاب لانها تمثل اخر اختبار للثلاثي لتطبق الاجهزة الفنية الاسلوب الذي تدخل به المباراة والوصول الي التشكيل الامثل وهم مطالبين بالخروج بنتائج ايجابية حسب ماخرج به في الذهاب . 
الهلال تفرض عليه الظروف ان يلعب باسلوب متوازن يغلب عليه الشق الهجومي لان حسابات مباراة الذهاب تتطلب منه الانتصار بثلاثية بيضاء مع عدم اهمال الدفاع لان ولوج اي هدف سيعقد الحسابات ونتمني ان يعطيه الاهلي اليوم تجربة حقيقية بالاعتماد علي الدفاع والقيام بهجمات مضادة لانه الاسلوب الذي يتوقع ان يلعب به فريق سيو الايفواري.
ونفس الحسابات تنطبق علي مباراة المريخ واهلي شندي اذ ان الاول مطالب باحراز هدفين نظيفين علي اقل تقدير في مباراة السبت امام ريكرياتيقودولبيو الانجولي حتي يضمن التاهل فيما تفرض الحسابات علي فريق اهلي شندي المحافظة علي نظافة شباكه امام مضيفه سيديبيت الاثيوبي بعد ان كسب الذهاب بهدف وبالتالي نتوقع ان يلعب كل فريق بالاسلوب الذي يفترض ان يؤدي به مباراته الافريقية.
اسهر مع البارسا وباريس
سهرة جميلة مع الكرة الجميلة موعودون بها اليوم من خلال المواجهة الكبيرة في ذهاب ربع نهائي دوري ابطال اروبا بين برشلونة وباريس سان جيرمان والتي تعتبر واحدة من اجمل وامتع سهرات كرة القدم قياسا بمستوي النجوم الذين يزينون التشكيلة وكل منهم يسعي لتقديم افضل مايملك في مخزون موهبته ليؤكد انه الافضل بل تمثل مباراة اليوم تحدي خاص للصربي ابراهيما فتش نجم باريس سان جيرمان بعد ان رفعت عنه العقوبة ليؤكد انه لاعب كبير وان فشل تجربته مع برشلونة لاتعني انه لاعب لايستحق ارتداء شعار الفريق خاصة بعد ان استرد ملامحه وفرض نفسه كنجم كبير بعد انضمامه للفريق.
والاجمل ان صفوف الفريقين اكتملت بشفاء انجما برشلونة تشابي وخوردي وان تتوقف المنافسة علي اللاعبين داخل الملعب ولكنها ايضا تمثل مباراة علي المدرجات بين جمهور الفريقين وبالطبع لن يجد فريق باريس سان جيرمان التشجيع من كل الفرنسيين بدليل التصريح الذي اطلقه وزير الداخلية الفرنسي مانويل قاس الذي اعلن وقوفه اليوم مع برشلونة بقوله انه فريق عبر الحدود فمن في العالم لايحب طريقة لعب ميسي وانيستا وهذا دليل علي شفافية الاروبيين وبالتاكيد لو جاء هذا التصريح من مشجع عادي في بلادنا او عالمنا العربي لاتهم بالخيانة.  






ونسعد بان المباراة بمثابة غسل لعيوننا بعد ا ن نشاهد مباراتي القمة في الممتاز.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بهدوء | علم الدين هاشم
المريخ محظوظ بلقاء الاهلى !
علينا ان ننظر للقاء اليوم الذى يجمع المريخ بالاهلي فى شندى من منظور الاعداد والتحضير الذى ينشده الجهاز الفنى للكتيبة الحمراء من اجل التهيئة وترتيب الاوراق لمواجهة فريق ليبولو الانجولى من اجل الفوز والعبور نحو الدور الثانى من دورى الابطال ,, فالمريخ محظوظ بهذا اللقاء طالما ان الطرف الثانى فريق مثل الاهلى الذى يستعد هو الاخر لمواجهة افريقية كاملة الدسم يسعى من خلالها ايضا لتحقيق الصعود للدور الثانى من بطولة الكونفدرالية , فهى افضل بروفة يمكن ان يخوضها المريخ من اجل تثبيت العناصر التى سيدفع بها امام ليبولو الانجولى بعد حالة الاستياء والغضب التى سيطرت على الجماهير عقب الاداء المتدنى وضعف المردود الذى قدمه المريخ واختتمه بفوز باهت على فريق الامل . 
المريخ يخوض اليوم اكثر من مباراة فى شندى الاولي من اجل الفوز وحصد النقاط وبالتالي البقاء فى مركزه الطبيعى منافسا على صدارة الدورى الممتاز بعد ستة جولات من السباق المحموم , والثانية هى اختبار القدرات ومضاعفة التفاهم والتجانس بين اللاعبين للمعركة الافريقية ,, لهذا نعتقد ان المريخ بالفعل محظوظ فى ان يلتقى الاهلى فى هذا التوقيت الذى يسبق اللقاء الافريقي المرتقب رغم ان الفريق ربما يفتقد مدربه الكوكى اذا لم يسمح له الاطباء بمغادرة سرير المريض واللحاق بالفريق فى شندى ولكن فى كل الاحوال فان الثقة كبيرة فى مساعده الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى للجلوس على دفة القيادة من اجل تجاوز وتخطى عقبة النمور وهى مهمة ليست سهلة سواء على خالد او الكوكى حيث ان التجارب السابقة تؤكد دائما بان الاهلى على ملعبه ووسط جماهيره تتضاعف قوته ويزداد حماسه خاصة مع المريخ وخير مثال ماحدث فى هذا الملعب فى دورى المجموعات من بطولة الكونفدرالية فى الموسم السابق حيث عانى المريخ كثيرا قبل ان ينفد بهدف ليما البرازيلى . 
تصريحات المسؤولين فى الاهلى واخرهم مدير الكرة توحى بانهم ينتظرون لقاء اليوم بفارغ الصبر , فهم يتحدثون بثقة كبيرة فى ان الفوز سيكون حليفهم لمواصلة الانتصارات التى بدأت فى المباراة الماضية ضد اهلى الخرطوم , ولديهم اكثر من دافع من وراء ذلك , فهى المرة الاولي التى يواجه فيها الاهلى المريخ فى عهد مدربه السابق الكوكى اضافة الى ان تواضع المريخ امام الامل فى المباراة السابقة لابد ان يكون قد اغراهم فى اطلاق مثل هذه التصريحات التى تتحدى المريخ وجماهيره ,, لهذا نعيد ونكرر بان الطريق نحو شباك الاهلى لن يكون مفروشا بالورود امام نجوم المريخ بل شاقا وصعبا فى ظل هذه التحديات التى نتحدث عنها الا ان ذلك ليس عذرا سواء فى حضور الكوكى او فى غيابه فالجماهير الحمراء لن تقبل باقل من الثلاث نقاط وفوق ذلك بالاداء الجاد والروح القتالية حتى تطمئن على ان ماينتظر الفريق فى امدرمان بعد شندى امره سهل وميسر !
شروط البرير لعودة هيثم !
وضع الاخ الامين البرير شروطا محددة امام عودة الكابتن هيثم مصطفى من جديد للهلال وقال فى حواره مع الزملاء فى قوون بان لامانع لديهم فى عودة هيثم مصطفى من جديد للهلال حتى ينهى مشواره الرياضى فى النادى الازرق تكريما له وليس من اجل اللعب مع الفريق ولكن بشرط ان اعتذر عن مابدر منه !! 
طبعا من حق البرير ان يتشرط كما يشاء طالما انه يجلس على كرسي الرئاسة , الا انه ليس من يحدد زمان ومكان تكريم للهلال للكابتن هيثم مصطفى وانما هذا حق تملكه فقط جماهير الهلال التى يمكنها ان تكرم هيثم مصطفى متى ماقررت ذلك , مثلما فعلت من قبل اكثر من ثلاثين عاما عندما كرمت الكابتن عزالدين الدحيش بعدما وافق المريخ على اطلاق سراحه وذلك فى مهرجان تداعت له جماهير الرياضه والهلال خاصة من الخرطوم وخارجها مسجلا رقما قياسيا من الحضور بميدان عقرب بعيدا عن استاد الهلال كان حدثا فريدا فى ذلك الوقت نظمه واشرف عليه استاذنا النعمان حسن رئيس تحرير صحيفة نجوم وكواكب حينها ,, فالنجوم الكبار امثال الدحيش وهيثم وغيرهم يمكن شطبهم بقرارات ادارية ولكن يظل تكريمهم حق للجماهير التى صنعت نجوميتهم ,, لانه لايعقل ان يشطب رئيس الهلال الكابتن هيثم ثم يعود ويتحدث عن تكريمه ويضع امامه شروطا مذله مقابل ذلك ! 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻢ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ~ ﺩﺍﻭﻭﺩ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺤﻖﺍﺑﻮﺭﻭﻧﻖ
ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻱ
• ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺣﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻭﺣﺼﺪﻩ ﻟﻠﻨﻘﺎﻁﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺑﻔﻀﻞ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺑﺤﻨﻜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺣﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻑﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺻﻒﺑﺎﻟﺼﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦﻟﻠﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﻭﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩﻟﻤﻠﺤﻤﺘﻲ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ
ﻭﺭﻳﻜﺮﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻮﻟﻲ .
• ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲﺍﺑﺪﻱ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺜﻞ ﻟﻪ ﺍﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭﺍ
ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺕﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻭﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔﻟﻌﺒﻬﻢ ﺑﺤﻜﻢ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﻟﻬﻢ .
• ﻟﻜﻦ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻓﻲﺍﻟﺤﺴﺒﺎﻥ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﺻﻴﺐﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺭﻳﺎ ﻟﻴﺮﻗﺪﻃﺮﻳﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﺵ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻲﺭﻭﻳﺎﻝ ﻛﻴﺮﻭﻗﺪ ﻻﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺟﻞ
• ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺽ ﻏﺎﺏﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﺩﻩ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﺧﺎﻟﺪﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﺗﺄﺗﻲﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻻﻥﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﺎﺩﺣﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖﻭﺳﺘﻘﻠﻲ ﺑﻈﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻲﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .
• ﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻤﺮﺑﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻋﺼﻴﺒﺔ ﻭﻇﺮﻭﻑﻗﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔﻃﺎﺣﻨﺔ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔﺍﻟﻔﺮﻋﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻭﻛﻠﻬﺎﻣﻄﺒﺎﺕ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺠﺘﺎﺯﻫﺎﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﻨﺠﺎﺡ .
• ﺗﻤﺴﻚ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﻭﺭﻓﻀﻪ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻫﻮ ﺳﺒﺐ ﻧﻜﺴﺔﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺟﻤﺎﻝﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﺍﻧﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﺭ ﻭﻓﺸﻞﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻋﺎﻧﻲﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ .
• ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻧﺎ ﻧﻄﺎﻟﺐﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻭﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﻀﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺗﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﻌﻴﻦﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺗﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻗﻴﺎﻡﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ .
• ﻟﻜﻦ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝﻋﻦ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﻋﻠﻲﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﻓﻴﻪﻧﻜﻮﺹ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔﻭﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺍﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻣﺮﻭﺳﺮﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻟﻪﺍﺟﻨﺪﺓ ﺍﺧﺮﻱ .
• ﺍﺟﺘﻤﻊ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻤﺎﻡﻭﺗﻮﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺗﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻛﻮﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻭﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ 13ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺣﻞﻣﺸﺎﻛﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻟﻜﻨﻨﺎ ﺻﺪﻣﻨﺎﺑﻞ ﻓﻮﺟﺌﻨﺎ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺑﻠﻘﺐﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺅﺳﺎﺀ ﺷﻌﺒﻴﺔ .
• ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺻﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﻥﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦﺍﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﺍﺽ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺗﺠﺎﻩﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻥﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺟﺔﻣﺎﺳﺔ ﻟﻠﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻫﻦ .
• ﻧﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﺮﺑﻀﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻱﻭﺣﻞ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦﻭﺗﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻻﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻘﺒﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔﻟﻴﺒﻮﻟﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺳﻤﺔ ﻭﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻻﺻﻮﺕ ﻳﻌﻠﻮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺻﻮﺕﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺳﻴﺒﻮﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻇﺮﺍﻟﺨﺪﺍﻋﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺸﺨﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻏﺔﻭﺍﻟﻀﺎﺭﺓ .
• ﻟﻘﺪ ﺑﺢ ﺻﻮﺗﻨﺎ ﻣﻦﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺑﻀﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻑﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﺤﺒﻴﻪ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﺘﻴﺎﺯ ﻫﺬﻩﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﺮﺍﻷﻣﺎﻥ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭﻧﺎ
ﺳﻴﻄﻮﻝ ﻭﻋﺬﺍﺑﻨﺎ ﺳﻴﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻒ
• ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺠﺎﺑﻪ ﺑﺘﺤﺪﻳﺎﺕﺟﺴﺎﻡ ﺗﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍﻟﺠﺎﺩ ﻭﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ
ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺋﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺩ .
• ﻭﻧﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭﺍ ﺻﻌﺒﺎﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ
ﺍﻟﻲ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﻛﻔﺎﺀ ﻳﻤﺘﺎﺯﻭﻥﺑﺎﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﻤﻠﻜﻮﻥﻃﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﺟﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ
ﺍﻥ ﻧﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻟﻴﺒﻮﻟﻮ .
• ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺑﺎﺗﺸﻲ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺧﺒﺮ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﻳﻤﺜﻞﺑﺸﺮﻱ ﺳﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﻠﺼﻔﻮﺓ ﻓﻬﻮﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﻗﻨﺎﺹﻟﻠﻔﺮﺹ ﻭﻧﺮﺟﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺰﺝ ﺑﻪ ﻓﻲﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻻ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺷﻔﻲﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ .
• ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﻴﺎ ﻭﻻﺣﻈﻨﺎ ﺻﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦﺍﻟﻲ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﻡ ﻷﻥﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢﺍﻟﺴﻮﺑﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺹ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻋﺐﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻗﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻕﺍﻟﻤﺆﺩﻳﺔ ﻟﺸﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﻡﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ .
• ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻫﻠﻲﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻓﻴﻬﺎﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﻌﺮﻓﻪ ﻣﺮﻳﺦﻳﻬﺰ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻗﺪﺍﻡﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﻡ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎ ﻳﺒﺪﻉﻭﻳﻤﺘﻊ ﺭﺑﻮﻉ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭ ﻧﺮﻳﺪﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻄﻤﺌﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔﺍﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﺿﺪ ﺭﻳﻜﺮ ﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮﺍﻟﻌﻨﻴﺪ .
• ﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺗﺤﺖﺿﻐﻂ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺟﻪﻟﻜﻤﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺒﻪ
ﺑﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻟﻌﺒﻪ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺭﺿﺦﺍﻟﻐﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻧﻪﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔﻭﻳﺮﺣﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﻠﻪﻭﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺮﺍﻥﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﺭﻫﺎﺻﺎﺕﺗﺸﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓﺳﻴﻮﻱ ﺍﻳﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺘﻬﺎﻭﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻛﻔﻴﻠﺔ ﺑﺤﻞ
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻟﻐﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ .
• ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﻛﻞﺍﻟﻔﻌﺎﻟﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺎﻓﻴﺔﻭﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻷﺣﺴﺎﺀﻳﺸﺎﻃﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ/ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻴﻠﺔﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ / ﻋﻀﻮ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔﻭﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻝ / ﺍﻷﺣﺰﺍﻥ ﻓﻲﻭﻓﺎﺓ ﺧﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻭﻭﺍﻟﺪﺓ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ /ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻮﻣﺔ / ﻛﺘﻴﺮﺓ ﺣﺎﺝﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺣﺪﺛﺖﻭﻓﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺰﺍﺀ ﻣﻮﺻﻮﻝﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻮﻣﺔ /ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﺳﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺳﻨﻲ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺑﺠﺎﻣﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻓﻬﺪﻟﻠﻤﻌﺎﺩﻥ ﻭ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺤﻤﺪﺑﻠﻨﺪﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﻳﺎﺳﺮﺑﺎﻟﺪﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺑﻜﺮﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻻﻫﻞﺑﻤﺪﻧﻲ ﺗﻐﻤﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻮﺍﺳﻊ
ﺭﺣﻤﺘﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﺴﻴﺢ ﺟﻨﺎﺗﻪﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺑﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻪﺭﺍﺟﻌﻮﻥ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*






موسي عليو في مواجهة هيثم مصطفي



يتوقع ان يجد اللاعب هيثم مصطفي مراقبة مشددة من اللاعب موسي عليو في مباراة اليوم باعتبار انه الممول الاول لهجمات المريخ من عمق الملعب والمعروف ان اللاعب موسي عليوم سبق له مواجهة هيثم مصطفي اكثر من مرة ويتوقع ان نشهد ايضا مباراة خاصة بين اللاعبين .
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مدرب الاهلي شندي يحذر من محمد موسي وجاكسون


مدرب الاهلي شندي حذر لاعبيه من الثنائي جاكسون ومحمد موسي وطلب منهما التعامل بواقعية وعدم ممارسة الغرور خاصة ان الثنائي لم يقدم مستويات مميزة في آخر المباريات وطلب منهما التعامل معهما على اساس انهما من المهاجمين المميزين حتى يخرج الاهلي بنقاط المباراة.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مدافع المريخ ضفر في مواجهة المزعج باسيرو 


كلف مدرب المريخ خالد احمد المصطفي اللاعب ضفر بمراقبة اللاعب باسيرو بامبا الذي ياتي دائما الى منطقة جزاء الخصوم مع الكرات الثابتة و المتحركة وطلب من ضفر عدم اتاحة الفرصة للاعب بالتحرك في مساحات واسعة ويجدر ذكره ان اللاعب بامبا سبق له احراز اهداف مؤثرة رغم انه لاعب وسط لفريقه امام الاهلي عطبرة حسم بها النقاط وامام الاهلي الخرطوم منحت الاهلي شندي المركز الثالث.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يعود عقب المباراة مباشرة


تعود بعثة المريخ عقب مباراة اليوم مباشرة الى الخرطوم للانتظام في معسكر مقفول لمباراة الفريق امام بطل انجولا في بطولة الابطال ويتوقع ان يرتاح المريخ بالاربعاء على ان يعود الى التمارين اعتبارا من الخميس بملعب القادة والاركان
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*موسي الزومة وبلة جابر في الاطراف 
بعد المستوى الذي ظهر به اللاعب بلة في مباراة المريخ امام الانجولي والمنتخب يتوقع استمراره في مباراة اليوم وكما يتوقع ان يشارك اللاعب موسى الزومة كلاعب اساسي في مباراة اليوم بعد ان قدم اللاعب مستوى مميزا في مباراة الامل الاخيرة وكان احد نجوم اللقاء.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يحل ضيفا ثقيلا على ارسنال شندي مساء اليوم وعينه على الصدارة


ذكري يخطط للدخول الى التاريخ..والاحمر للثأر من هزيمة الرد كاسل!!
يحل المريخ مساء اليوم ضيفا ثقيلا على الاهلي شندي ضمن مباريات الاسبوع السادس من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم امام النمور وهو في المركز الثاني بفارق الاهداف عن الهلال برصيد 11 نقطة اما الاهلي شندي فهو في المركز الثالث برصيد 10 نقاط وفوزه اليوم يدفع به الى المركز الثاني .
كيف استعد المريخ 
اكمل المريخ اعداده لمباراة اليوم بعد ان اجرى ثلاث حصص تدربيبة اعقبت مباراته المثيرة للجدل امام الامل والتي كسبها المريخ بهدف اللاعب باسكال و صحح فيها المدير الفني للمريخ الاخطاء السابقة وشهدت التمارين عودة اللاعبين الدوليين الذين غابو عن مواجهة الامل في الاسبوع الخامس .
مدرب المريخ الكوكي غاب عن مران امس الاول وامس بداع المرض بعد نقله الى مستشفي رويال كير بعد ان داهمته الملاريا.
الاهلي بمعنويات عالية
يدخل الاهلي شندي مباراة اليوم بمعنويات عالية بعد فوزه على الاهلي الخرطوم بهدف اللاعب باسيرو بامبا في الخرطوم وتعد مباراة اليوم بالنسبة له تحول تاريخي باعتبار انها ستعيده الى الواجهة من جديد وتعيد الاحمر الى المركز الثالث الذي بقى فيه في الاسبوعين الثالث والرابع .
الاهلي بعد ان عاد الى شندي دخل في معسكر مقفول باستراحة اللاعبين واجرى عددا من الحصص التدرييبة تحت اشراف جهازه الفني بقيادة المدرب نور الدين بن ذكري الذي قدم محاضرة المباراة خلال الحصة التي اجراها الفريق امس بملعب شندي ويتوقع ان يقوم المدرب بتوزيع المهام على اللاعبين اليوم خاصة انه يخطط الى الدخول الى التاريخ من اوسع الابواب عبر نادي ولائي بتحقيق الفوز اليوم وانتظار الهلال ايضا في الدورة الاولي من اجل زحزحتهما معا واحتلال مركز الصدارة باعتبار ان الفارق بينه والقمة ليس شاسعا بعد ان وصل الى نقطة واحدة.
الاهلي فاز في آخر مباراة  






فاز الاهلي شندي في آخر مباراة جمعته بالمريخ وكانت بملعب الاخير بام درمان بهدف احرزه اللاعب نادر الطيب و يتوقع ان يكون ايضا حاضرا في مباراة اليوم ولكنه كلاعب بديل نسبة لجاهزية عددا من اللاعبين في خط المقدمة بقيادة اللاعب بابا هداف بطولة الدوري الممتاز برصيد خمسة اهداف.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مهام صعبة تنتظر باسكال وخطيرة لاسماعيل بابا


تنتظر لاعب المريخ باسكال مهام صعبة في مباراة اليوم امام الاهلي شندي حينما يواجه اخطر لاعبي الدوري الممتاز وهدافي المسابقة حتى الان نجم الاهلي شندي اسماعيل بابا صاحب الـــــ(5) اهداف.
الكاميروني امام تحدي جديد بعد ان صام في آخر مباراة وهي الجولة الخامسة ويتوقع ان يبذل اللاعب مجهود مضاعف اليوم من اجل اقناع المتابعين بانه افضل مهاجم في الممتاز.  






اما مدافع المريخ باسكال الذي انقذ المريخ في آخر مباراة لن يجد فرصة لمغازلة الشباك باعتبار انه مكلف بمراقبة اخطر لاعبي الدوري الممتاز مما يجعل اللاعب العاجي ( صاحي) على طول خاصة ان الكاميروني لاعب سريع يجيد التسديد بكلتا القدمين وهو ما يصعب على اللاعب مهمته في مباراة اليوم والتي نشهد فيها مواجهة خاصة بين كاميروني خطير في المواجهات المباشرة (بابا) وعاجي مدافع متمكن يجيد استخلاص الكرات المشتركة !!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*محمد موسي نجوم المريخ في كامل الجاهزية لجولة الاهلي


همنا النقاط
قال مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ محمد موسي ان فريقه جاهز لمباراة الاهلي وان اللاعبين كلهم عزيمة واصرار على العودة بنقاط مقابلة النمور وعن مشاركة اكرم قال انه سيكون حاضرا اليوم وان اصابته لا تمنعه المشاركة وتمنى ان يوفق الاحمر في اسعاد الانصار
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مباراة خاصة بين علاء الدين يوسف وحمودة بشير


يشاهد الجمهور مباراة خاصة بين الثنائي حمودة بشير نجم الاهلي والذي يعول عليه ذكري في هز شباك المريخ وعلاء الدين يوسف لاعب المهام لدى خالد في جولة اليوم , معلوم ان الثنائي تجمعه علاقة صداقة منذ ان كان بالمريخ والهلال معا ويتوقع ان يقدمان مباراة رفيعة المستوى تشهد اثارة وبذل
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*::الحضري مجددا: لم يتم ابلاغي بموعد التحقيق::




نشرت الصفحة الرسمية على الفيسبوك لعصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ تصريحات للاعب قال فيها : لم يتم ابلاغي بأي وسيلة عن موعد التحقيق واضاف: كما قلت من قبل ان السبب في عدم حضوري الى السودان شخصان سبق ان تم ذكرهما سعيا و راء تحريك محضر ضدي تم بناءاً عليه صدور امر بضبطي واحضاري فور وصولي الى المطار الامر الذي جعلني لا استطيع الحضور و اكد الحضري انه لا يريد الحديث عن اي شيء
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*:: رسميا : زعيم الفاشر وأسود الجبال يمثلان السودان في بطولة سيكافا ::




قرر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رسميا تحديد فريقي مريخ الفاشر وهلال كادقلي ممثلين للسودان في بطولة سيكافا للأندية التي يستضيفها السودان هذا العام وتحضنها ولايتي شمال دارفور وجنوب كردفان وتم تحديد ملعبي الفاشر وكادوقلي لإقامة مباريات البطولة.

كسره :- 
 فهم سياسي بحت ولا شنو ^_^
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباح الخير الحبيب عبدالغني . . . ارجو تعديل العنوان فاليوم الثلاثاء . . . مالك خاصم علينا يوم من الشهر ههههههههههه
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد


حرب الإعلام




*لايخفى على احد الدور الكبيرالذى يلعبه الإعلام فى كل القضايا خاصه فى مجال الرياضه.حيث يُعتبر الإعلام الرياضى من اهم وسائل النجاح لاى فريق يُريد ان يصنع شيئاً


*يُساهم الإعلام بصورة كبيره فى توضيح الجانب المُشرق للانديه الرياضيه وعكس إنجازاتها وبطولاتها.وكذلك يُعتبر سلاح قوى جداً فى حسم اى قضايا تخص الفريق الذى يمتلك اله إعلاميه ضخمه


*هنا فى السودان اصبح الإعلام يمثل محور مهم فى كل الامور المتعلقه بكرة القدم فى بلادى.واصبح يتحكم بصورة كبيره فى كثير من القرارت الإداريه ويُساهم بقدر كبير فى توجيه البوصلة حسب مايُريد


*كان الإعلام المريخى حتى وقت قريب هو المسيطر على سوق الصحافه الرياضيه.ووقتها كان فريق الكره بنادى المريخ يعيش احلى ايامه ويُحقق إنتصارات مدويه مدفوعاً من الإعلام الاحمر .


*بنظره سريعه على سوق الصحافه الرياضيه فى السودان نجد ان الصُحف المريخيه اصبحت شحيحه جداً مقارنه بالصحف صاحبة الصبغة الزرقاء .


*صحيفة الزعيم الرياضيه اصبحت هى الصحيفة الوحيده التى تمثل خط الدفاع الاول بالنسبة لنادى المريخ فى ظل التراجع الكبير والتوقف القسرى لصحيفة النادى بسبب السياسات الاداريه السيئه بداخلها


*فى المقابل نجد اكثر من 6 صُحف زرقاء تُجاهر بالانتماء الهلالى بينما توجد صحيفة الصدى التى تلزم جانب الحياد كثيراً ولا يُمكن ان تُصنف باللونيه الحمراء.


*اصبح فريق المريخ يتعرض لاسواء انواع الترصد من جانب الصحافه الزرقاء بصورة شبه يوميه ولاتجد من يردعها فى ظل تقلص مساحة الإعلام الاحمر تجاه الإعلام الهلالى
*اصبحت صحيفة الزعيم وحيده تحاول الدفاع عن المريخ وهى مُحاطه بصحافه زرقاء مترصده من كل جانب وكل همها النيل من المريخ مهما كلف الثمن


*تاكدت من تمدد الإعلام الازرق فى مباراة القمه الاخيره باستاد الهلال وانا اشاهد اكثر من 8مصورين تابعين لصُحف زرقاء خلف مرمى الحضرى فى ظل وجود 3مصورين فقط من جانب الصحافه الحمراء خلف مرمى المعز محجوب


*من اهم العوامل التى ساعدت فى التمدد الازرق فى الإعلام الخوف الكبير من جانب رجال المال والاعمال المريخاب فى دخول عالم الصحافه الرياضيه فى ظل وجود عدد كبير من الناشرين ورجال المال والاعمال داخل سوق الصحافه الرياضيه من جانب نادى الهلال


*اصبحت عودة صحيفة المريخ من جديد ضروره ملحه لتاخذ مكانها فى طليعة الصُحف الرياضيه خاصه وان الصحيفة تستعد بعد ايام قليل للإحتفال بمرور خمسين عاماً على تاسيسها كواحده من اعرق الصحف الرياضيه فى السودان


*لايمكن ان يمر خمسين عاماً على تاسيس صحيفة المريخ وهى غائبه عن سوق الصحافه الرياضيه ولا احد يعلم شيئاً عن عودتها .


*ولم يقتصر التمدد الازرق على الصحافه الرياضيه فقط بل وصل إلى الإعلام المرئي والمسموع فى ظل سيطرة الإعلام الازرق يوسف السمانى على الاذاعه الرياضيه ووصول خالد الاعيسر وفاطمه الصادق لمكاتب قناة النيلين الرياضيه فى ظل الهيمنه الزرقاء على برنامج عالم الرياضه فى التلفزيون القومى


*تم محاربة اخر رجال الإعلام المثقفين على مستوى الوطن العربى الرجل المريخى القح الاستاذ كمال حامد حتى يتم إفساح المجال لكوادر هلاليه من اجل السيطره على قناة النيلين


*والاعجب من ذلك تعيين فاطمه الصادق كمديرة برامج رياضيه فى قناة النيلين خلفاً للاستاذ الكبير كمال حامد ولاتوجد مقارنه فى الاساس بين كمال حامد وفاطمه الصادق.


*كمال حامد الذى عمل بصحيفة عكاظ السعوديه وإنتقل لصحيفة الشرق الاوسط فى العام 1977 لمدة 14 عاماً تقلد من خلالها مناصب كبيره حتى وصل لمدير مكتب صحيفة الشرق الاوسط بالدمام


*كما نال شرف اول رئيس تحرير لصحيفة الرياضيه السعوديه قبل ان يُصبح مديرها التنفيذى .كما كان له شرف تاسيس مكاتب الحياة اللندنيه بالخرطوم . تم تعيينه خلالها عضواً بمجلس إدارة التلفزيون ورئيساً للجنة الإستشارة للبرامج الرياضية.


*رجل بكل هذه المؤهلات والخبرات يتم إبعاده من العمل حتى تاتى فاطمه الصادق التى لاتمتلك ربع مايمتلكه الاستاذ كمال حامد.ولكنها حرب تصفية الكوادر المريخيه فى المجال الإعلامى


*السيرة الذاتيه للاستاذ كمال حامد عامره بالكثير من الإشراقات التى لم ولن يصل إليها اى إعلامى ازرق ولكنها الدنيا التى تجعل فاطمه الصادق خلفاً للاستاذ كمال حامد ولا عجب


*الحديث عن السيطره الزرقاء على الإعلام به الكثير من النقاط التى تستحق الوقوف عندها وساعود لها بالتفصيل باذن الله تعالى فى مقبل الايام.


*وكل ما اخشاه ان تُصدق فاطمه الصادق نفسها وتحسب بانها اصبحت من الاعلاميين الذين يُشار لهم بالبنان وهى التى حققت فشلاً زريعاً فى الصحافه الرياضيه وتُريد ان تعود للواجهه الإعلاميه من جديد على حساب الاستاذ الكبير كمال حامد ولكن هيهات


نقاط متفرقه


*يحل الزعيم الاحمر اليوم ضيفاً ثقيلاً على نمور دار جعل فى اقوى مباريات الدورى الممتاز على الإطلاق


*وهى مباراة لاتقبل سوى الإنتصار للاحمر فى ظل تعثر الهلال بالتعادل فى مدنى بعد ضربة الجزاء (الهديه) من مدافع الإتحاد 


*ستشهد مباراة اليوم عودة العديد من النجوم الذين غابوا عن مواجهة الامل عطبرة بقيادة سيدها وسيد ابوها هيثم مصطفى كرار(حفظه الله ورعاه)


*والمقاتل الشرس علاء الدين يوسف لياخذ مكانه بجوار اللاعب امير كمال فى منطقه المحور الحمراء


*بينما سيجد محمد عبدالله ضفر نفسه اساسياً لجوار الواوا باسكال صاحب هدف الفوز الغالى فى شباك الامل عطبره


*فريق اهلى شندى لايُستهان به وهو يمتلك زخيرة جيده من اللاعبين بقايدة المهاجم الخطير إسماعيل بابا ونجم خط الوسط فريد بالاضافه لحموده بشير والحارس المتطور عبدالرحمن الدعيع


*كل الامنيات الطيبه لزعيم الكره السودانيه فى تقديم مباراة كبيره قبل المواجهه الافريقيه امام الفريق الانغولى يوم السبت القادم بالقلعه الحمراء


*عند شروق شمس كل يوم جديد اتمنى ان اجد صحيفة المريخ قد عادت من جديد للصدور حتى تمثل درعاً واقياً للزعيم مثلما كانت من قبل


*وجود صحيفة المريخ اصبح واجب حتى يعود للإعلام الرياضى الاحمر بريقه من جديد وتكون خير سند لصحيفة الزعيم الرياضيه باذن الله تعالى


حائط اخير
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*صباحك خير الاخ الكريم عبدالغني كن دوما بخير
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﺧﺎﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻳﺸﺮﻑ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﻣﻦ
ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻣﺮﺽ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺭﻳﺎ ﺩﺍﻫﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﺼﺤﻪ ﺍﻷﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﺩ
ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻭﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ.. ﻭﺣﺚَّ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻟﺤﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺑﺄﺻﺤﺎﺏ
ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻭﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺫﻛﺮ
ﺧﺎﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺗﺄﺧﺬ
ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ: ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ
ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﻷﻧﻬﺎ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻟﻘﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ
ﺿﻤﻦ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻨﺎ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺭﻳﻜﺮﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻳﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻳﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ
ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ
ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻟﻨﻄﻤﺌﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻧﺎ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮ: ﻟﻜﻨﻨﺎ
ﻧﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺷﺮﺳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺘﻨﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﺪ.. ﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺃﺑﺎﻥ
ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺜﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻭﻳﺮﺍﻫﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ: ﺃﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻧﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻋﺪ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩﻭﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻷﻧﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻣﺎﺳﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﺨﻮﺽ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﻟﻴﺒﻮﻟﻮ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺛﻘﺔ ﻭﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭﺍً
ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ
ﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*:-: عناوين الصدي :-:






النمور تستضيف مريخ خالدونا والهلال يستدرج الفرسان وبث المباراتين في كف عفريت


الجهاز الفني للمريخ يستبعد كلتشي ومصعب عمر والكوكي يخضع لفحوصات جديدة ومدرب الفرقة الحمراء يحث اللاعبين على الفوز ووصول وفد المقدمة الأنجولي


الفرقة الحمراء تكتفي بحصة صباحية ومدرب الأحمر يحث الاعبين على العودة بالنقاط الثلاث من شندي


خالد المصطفى : الكبار يؤدون بقوة ويثبتون جدارتهم عندما يبدأون المشوار خارج القواعد


هيثم مصطفى وحمودة بشير يلتقيان بدار جعل الليلة


صدام يغيب عن تشكيلة أهلي شندي وعودة مسلم ويعقوبو والنعيم خارج الحسابات ونور الدين ذكري يراهن على حمودة وعليو وباسيرو وعماري وبابا


الهلال ينهي برنامجه الإعدادي ويهدد بإجتياح الفرسان


أبو شامة : لقاء أهلي الخرطوم بدخل ضمن تحضيراتنا لموقعة الجمعة وأعددنا أنفسنا لمهمة صعبة ولن نستخف بالفرسان والروح القتالية لاتنقص اللاعبين والجميع في إنتظار لقاء سيوي ولامستحيل في كرة القدم


إسماعيل بابا يقود هجوم النمور في مواجهة باسكال والجوهرة يستعرض تحت أنظار باسيرو


مدرب مريخ الفاشر : المريخ مرشح للفوز بنسبة 30% وأهلي شندي 20% والمباراة ستذهب إلى التعادل بنسبة 50%


أبو عبيدة سليمان : مواجهة شندي صعبة للغاية على المريخ والفرقة الحمراء ستعاني وسترتكب خطأ فادحا إذا لم تحترم النمور


سيد سليم : حظوظ الأحمر والآرسنال متساوية والإرادة تحسم المواجهة
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*:-:عناوين الزعيم :-:






المريخ يحل ضيفا على شندي في مواجهة محلية بحسابات إفريقية


الإدارة الحمراء تستجيب لطلب الكوكي وكليتشي وكبير ومصعبب ينخلفون عن السفر مع الفرقة الحمراء


الفريق عبد الله يخاطب اللاعبين ويحثهم على العطاء وتكليف الدائرة القانونية ببحث غرامة طابق شاخور مع إتحاد الكرة


المريخ يدشن رحلاته الولائية بنزال ساخن أمام النمور الشنداوية


الدوليون يعودون وسليماني يسعى للأفضل في ظهوره الثاني


الفريق عبد الله : مساندتنا للفريق مستمرة وثقتنا كبيرة في قدرة النجوم على تحقيق الإنتصار في مباراة اليوم ومباراة السبت


الهلال يستغل دورية الجيش للتحضير لملحمة العبور


الكوكي مع المريخ ضد الأهلي في المواجهة الأولى والسابعة له في المواجهات والمريخ يبحث عن الإنتصار الرابع له في شندي والمحافظة على الصدارة


فريد : إحترامنا للمريخ سيقودنا إلى الإنتصار ومنتصر ربيع يغيب بسبب الإمتحانات الجامعية
*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

:: رسميا : زعيم الفاشر وأسود الجبال يمثلان السودان في بطولة سيكافا ::




قرر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رسميا تحديد فريقي مريخ الفاشر وهلال كادقلي ممثلين للسودان في بطولة سيكافا للأندية التي يستضيفها السودان هذا العام وتحضنها ولايتي شمال دارفور وجنوب كردفان وتم تحديد ملعبي الفاشر وكادوقلي لإقامة مباريات البطولة.

كسره :- 
 فهم سياسي بحت ولا شنو ^_^



دا حالنا طوالي
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*:-: المريخ وأهلي شندي في لقاء بنكهة أفريقية مساء اليوم بشندي:-:


كتب : كورة سودانية 


يحل المريخ ضيفاً على أهلي شندي في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم على ملعب مدينة دار جعل ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويطمح الفريقان إلى تحقيق الفوز ويتطلع المريخ إلى الاستمرار في الانتصارات وكان المريخ حقق ثلاثة انتصارات وتعادل مرتين وكسب الأحمر اتحاد مدني والنسور والأمل عطبرة فيما تعادل أمام هلال كادوقلي والهلال وبالإضافة إلى النقاط الثلاث يتطلع المريخ إلى طمأنة جماهيره قبل استقبال ريكرياتيفو الأنغولي السبت في إياب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال أفريقيا ويرغب أيضاً في الاستفادة من المباراة كونها الأخيرة قبل الموقعة الأفريقية وينتظر أن يدفع الجهاز الفني بالتشكيلة التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في اللقاء الأفريقي وعلى الجانب الآخر يخطط أصحاب الأرض والضيافة إلى تحقيق الفوز الثالث على التوالي وفاز أهلي شندي على أهلي عطبرة وأهلي الخرطوم في الجولتين الرابعة والخامسة فيما يطمح أصحاب الأرض إلى الانتصار الأول أمام أنصارهم ولم يسبق للأهلي الفوز في شندي.. وكان الأهلي تعادل أمام الأمل عطبرة فيما خسر بشندي أمام هلال كادوقلي ويتأهب أهلي شندي لمنازلة بيدابيت الإثيوبي يوم الأحد في إياب الدور الأول من البطولة الكونفدرالية ويسعى لتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية امام المريخ الليلة والسفر إلى اثيوبيا في وضع معنوي جيد.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بالتفصيل 
حسن بشير 
تحالف (وفاقي) يستحق الوقفة ..!
*من حيث لا ندري بات باب الوفاق في المريخ مفتوحاً لأي شخص يريد الانضمام إليه، فمن كنا نعتقد أنهم لن يجتمعوا على الإطلاق في (مائدة) واحدة ناهيك عن فكر واحد في المريخ باتوا اليوم يجتمعون ويخططون من أجل قيادة النادي في الفترة المقبلة في أبواب مفتوحة وغير مغلقة ولا تخفي على أحد.
* شخصياً لم استغرب عندما علمت من بعض المقربين إلى أن التحالف المريخي الجديد الذي سيعلن عنه في قادم الأيام بصورة رسمية يضم في طياته عدداً من القيادات ذات التاريخ المعروف في المريخ والذي لا يخفي على أحد ..!
* قد يتفاجئ الكثيرون عندما يعلمون أن هذا التحالف يضم عدداً من القيادات التي كانت لا تجتمع مع بعضها مطلقاً في مجلس من المجالس ، كما أن أفكار هؤلاء كانت دائماً وأبداً مختلفة لأن كل لهم له مدرسة تختلف عن الآخر ...!
* فهناك من ينتمي إلى النهضة وآخر ينتمي إلى التجمع وآخرون مدارسهم التنظيمية في حكم المجهول ولكنهم الآن جميعاً في قائمة واحدة يتحركون باتجاهات متوحدة وذات أهداف محددة.
* تجمعني علاقة طيبة بالأخ طارق سيد المعتصم عضو مجلس المريخ السابق، وكثيراً ما أشدت بالرجل في مساحات سابقة كون الرجل كان ولا يزال إلى الآن يمد يده بيضاء ويخدم النادي بالمال، قد أكون مختلفاً معه في الطريقة التي غادر بها المجلس الحالي ولكن بالطبع هذا لن يجعلني أقف ضد الرجل مطلقاً فهو له الحرية في الترشح وله الحرية أيضاً في قيادة المريخ حتى وأن كان من منصب رئيس النادي، فالطموح مشروع وهو في حد ذاته لا يصدر إلا من قلائل، وما يعجبني في طارق أنه وبالرغم من خلافه مع المجلس الحالي إلا أنه ظل داعماً أساسياً ومشاركاً في لم شمل الجمهور وتوحده خلف فريق الكرة بعد أن غاب رئيس القطاع السابق ومحبوب (شباب من أجل المريخ) هشام يس عن الصورة وانقطع تماماً عن متابعة أحوال الجماهير وأحبابه في دار النادي بعد دخوله للمجلس الحالي والذي يبدو أنه جعل هشام يس (لا يمكن الوصول إليه) أبداً وحتى مجيئه لدار النادي لمتابعة أمور ملف العضوية بات غير متاحاً وأخشى أن يكون السبب في ذلك (لجنة التعبئة المريخية) ..!
* وحسبما علمت أيضاً أن التحالف يضم الأخ عمر حجوج عضو مجلس إدارة النادي السابق، والذي أغضبنا كثيراً انسحابه من الانتخابات الماضية، فالرجل كان مؤهلاً أكثر من أي وقت مضى للدخول لمجلس المريخ فخبرته وكمية التجارب التي خاضها كانت وحدها تكفيه للفوز على أقرانه ممن ترشحون بجواره للدخول للمجلس ..!
* الأمين العام السابق بالمريخ محمد جعفر قريش كثيراً ما انتقدناه ولكن حقيقة افتقدنا الرجل في المجلس الحالي، وقريش مثال للإداري الهادئ الذي له قدرة على مواجهة المواقف الصعبة وهو ليس مثل المتطلعين الآخرين ممن يهربون من العاصفة، وعندما يكون أمثال (قريش) موجودين في أي مجتمع فحينها يكون فخر للمجتمع وجودهم وليس العكس ..!
* الحبيب عادل أبو جريشة واحد أيضاً من الأشخاص اللذين تعجبني طريقتهم في دائرة الكرة بالمريخ، وكثيراً ما كنت أجاهر بأن المريخ يفتقد أبوجريشة فالرجل له طريقة خاصة في إدارة الكرة وبالرغم من غضب البعض على الرجل إلا أنه له مناصرين ويكفي أن (الوالي) طالب عصام الحاج في اللقاء الأخير الذي دار فيما بينهم بتعيين الرجل ولكن تصفية الحسابات أبعدته عن الواجهة والتي يمكن أن يعيدها إليه (تحالفه) الأخير مع أعداء الأمس بكل قوة ..!
* وقفت كثيراً ضد هاشم الزبير وكنت لا أعجب بطريقته، ولكن الطريقة التي يدير بها أسامة الشاذلي القطاع الثقافي بالنادي منحتني إحساساً غريباً بأن الزبير فقد جلل للقطاع.. وبذهابة شُيع القطاع إلى مثواه الأخير لأن ما يحدث حالياً لا يبشر بأي خير على الإطلاق ..!
* عموماً (تحالف) القيادات بالمريخ يستحق الوقفة كثيراً والتمعن في عناصره جيداً ، فحسب مجريات الأحداث الحالية بالنادي هناك تياراً لا يستهان به من ابناء المريخ يقف مع هذا التحالف بقوة ويدعم وجوده على رأس السفينة المريخية في الأعوام المقبلة ..!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*:-: خالدونا يدير لقاء اليوم بين المريخ والاهلي شندي :-:


كتب : صحيفة كورة 


يشرف خالد أحمد المصطفى مساعد مدرب المريخ على الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة اليوم أمام أهلي شندي في الجولة السادسة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بسبب مرض الكوكي وكانت الملاريا داهمت المدرب التونسي الذي نصحه الأطباء بالراحة وقاد خالد أحمد المصطفى تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء صباح أمس وأمس الأول في غياب الكوكي.. وحثَّ خالد أحمد المصطفى مدرب المريخ اللاعبين على إلحاق الهزيمة بأصحاب الأرض وتحقيق الفوز في شندي وذكر خالدونا أن مباراة اليوم أمام النمور في الجولة السادسة من مسابقة الدوري تأخذ اهتماماً كبيراً من الجهاز الفني وقال: بالتأكيد إنها مباراة مهمة لأنها ضمن لقاءات الفريق في الدوري الممتاز كما إن اللقاء يدخل ضمن تحضيراتنا لموقعة ريكرياتيفو يوم السبت في إياب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال أفريقيا ونحتاج فيها إلى الفوز وإلى تقديم أداء جيد لنطمئن جماهيرنا واستمر: لكننا ننازل فرقة شرسة والفوز عليها لن يكون في متناول اليد.. نحتاج إلى عمل كبير وأبان أحمد المصطفى أنه يثق في اللاعبين ويراهن عليهم وقال: أتمنى أن يكونوا في الموعد وأن يعودوا بالنقاط الثلاث إلى الخرطوم لأننا في حاجة ماسة إلى الفوز حتى نخوض جولة ليبولو أكثر ثقة وإصراراً وأكد مدرب المريخ أنه سيعتمد على العناصر الأكثر جاهزية في اللقاء.
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

حروف كروية


ونسعد بان المباراة بمثابة غسل لعيوننا بعد ا ن نشاهد مباراتي القمة في الممتاز.




ههههههههههه وانت البجبرك توسخ عيونك شنو ..
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*تُشكر عبدالغني على المجهود ..
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

:-: خالدونا يدير لقاء اليوم بين المريخ والاهلي شندي :-:


كتب : صحيفة كورة 


يشرف خالد أحمد المصطفى مساعد مدرب المريخ على الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة اليوم أمام أهلي شندي في الجولة السادسة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بسبب مرض الكوكي وكانت الملاريا داهمت المدرب التونسي الذي نصحه الأطباء بالراحة وقاد خالد أحمد المصطفى تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء صباح أمس وأمس الأول في غياب الكوكي.. وحثَّ خالد أحمد المصطفى مدرب المريخ اللاعبين على إلحاق الهزيمة بأصحاب الأرض وتحقيق الفوز في شندي وذكر خالدونا أن مباراة اليوم أمام النمور في الجولة السادسة من مسابقة الدوري تأخذ اهتماماً كبيراً من الجهاز الفني وقال: بالتأكيد إنها مباراة مهمة لأنها ضمن لقاءات الفريق في الدوري الممتاز كما إن اللقاء يدخل ضمن تحضيراتنا لموقعة ريكرياتيفو يوم السبت في إياب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال أفريقيا ونحتاج فيها إلى الفوز وإلى تقديم أداء جيد لنطمئن جماهيرنا واستمر: لكننا ننازل فرقة شرسة والفوز عليها لن يكون في متناول اليد.. نحتاج إلى عمل كبير وأبان أحمد المصطفى أنه يثق في اللاعبين ويراهن عليهم وقال: أتمنى أن يكونوا في الموعد وأن يعودوا بالنقاط الثلاث إلى الخرطوم لأننا في حاجة ماسة إلى الفوز حتى نخوض جولة ليبولو أكثر ثقة وإصراراً وأكد مدرب المريخ أنه سيعتمد على العناصر الأكثر جاهزية في اللقاء.




إن شاء الله خالدونا حيكون قدر المسئولية نتمنى ليهو وللزعيم التوفيق ..
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الرائع عبد الغني على الابداعات والروائع

وربنا يقويك يامبدع

*

----------


## ود محمد على

*نشكرك اخونا عبدالغنى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

اراء وتعليقات
عبده قابل
لقاءات الهلال - المريخ واهلي شندي في الممتاز اليوم بروفات جادة

<  يفتتح الاسبوع السادس للدوري الممتاز مبارياته مساء اليوم بمباراتين  تعتبران من اهم مباريات الدوري الممتاز اذ يلتقي الهلال باستاده باهلي  الخرطوم العنيد وباستاد شندي يستضيف اهلي شندي المريخ في لقاء من نار.
 < التنافس في مباراتي اليوم سيكون شديدا لان الفوز سيجعل صراع الصدارة يشتد وهذا سيكون من احر المباراتين
 < اهلي الخرطوم لن يكون فريسه سهلة للهلال وكذلك اهلي شندي في لقائه  بالمريخ خاصة ان اهلي شندي سيلعب المباراة بارضه ووسط جماهيره.
 < المباراتان ستكونان بروفتين جادتين للفرق الثلاثة وهم مقبلون على  اداء مبارياتهم الافريقية اذ من خلال مباراتي اليوم ستصل الاجهزة الفنية  الثلاثة للطرق المثلي التي ستطبق في مبارياتهم الافريقية وايضا ستكون  الاجهزة الفنية وقد وصلت الي التشكيلة المناسبة التي تؤدي المباريات في  البطولة الافريقية.
 < بالنسبة للمباراتين سنلقي الضوء عليهما من خلال الفقرات القادمة  موضحين اللقاءات السابقة التي جمعت بين الفرق واي الفرق كان متفوقا في  مباريات الدوري الممتاز بجانب وضع الفرق في البطولة الحالية حتي نهاية  اسبوعها الخامس.

 20 مباراة بين الهلال والاهلي كسب الهلال 18 والاهلي لاشئ

 < المعروف ان اهلي الخرطوم صعد للدوري الممتاز في ثاني موسم للبطولة  موسم 96/97 وواصل الاهلي المشاركة في الممتاز حتي موسم 2003 الموسم الذي  شهد هبوطه من الممتاز ليظل الاهلي بعيدا عن الممتاز حتي عاد اليه في موسم  2010 اي ان الاهلي ظل بعيدا عن الممتاز لفترة استمرت لسبعة مواسم كاملة
 < مجموع المباريات التي التقي فيها الهلال والاهلي في الممتاز وصل  عددها الي 20 مباراة رجحت فيها كفة الهلال بصورة كبيرة اذ حقق الهلال الفوز  في 18 مباراة ولم يحقق الاهلي اي فوز علي الهلال في كل المواسم التي قضاها  في الممتاز.
 < بلغ مجموع الاهداف التي سجلها الهلال في شباك الاهلي في العشرين  مباراة 41 هدفا مقابل 9 أهداف فقط سجلها الاهلي في شباك الهلال. 
 < من جملة المباريات ال 20 لم يسجل الاهلي اهدافا في 13 مباراة بل ان الاهلي في اول 9 مباريات لم يصل الي مرمي الهلال.
 < اول فوز حققه الهلال علي الاهلي جاء في المباراة التي اقيمت في يوم  الثلاثاء 7/7/1997م كسبها الهلال 1/صفر سجله زاهر مركز اما اخر مباراة كانت  في نهاية الموسم الماضي وفاز فيها الهلال 5/1 سجل سادوبما ثلاث اهداف هدف  للطاهر حماد واخر لمهند الطاهر.
 < مدثر كاريكا هو هداف لقاءات الهلال والاهلي في الممتاز باحرازه 4  اهداف يليه كل من معتز كبير وهيثم مصطفى وصلاح الضي وسادومبا اذ سجل كل  منهم 3 اهداف.
 < اكبر فوز حققه الهلال علي الاهلي في الممتاز كان هو الفوز الذي حققه  الهلال في الموسم الماضي عندما فاز علي الاهلي 5/1 سجلهم سادومبا 3 أهداف  وهدف للطاهر حماد واخر لمهند الطاهر.
 اهلي شندي والمريخ اربع مباريات في الممتاز كسب المريخ ثلاثة واهلي شندي واحدة:
 < لكون ان اهلي شندي صعد للدوري الممتاز في موسم 2011 جاءت لقاءاته مع  المريخ قليلة اذ لم تتعد الاربع مباريات جاءت نتائجها كالاتي:
 ـ اول مباراة جمعت بين الفريقين في الممتاز اقيمت باستاد المريخ في يوم  الثلاثاء 15/3/2011 احرز اهداف المريخ احمد الباشا، مصعب عمر وهيثم طمبل.
 ـ لقاء الفريقين في الدورة الثانية اقيم باستاد شندي في يوم الاحد 18/7/2011 وفيه فاز المريخ 1/صفر سجله استيفن وارغو.
 ـ في الموسم الماضي 2012 في اللقاء الذي اقيمت في الدورة الاولي باستاد  شندي في يوم الثلاثاء 22/5/2012 كسب المريخ 2/صفر سجلهما ساكواها وكلتشي  اما لقاء الدورة الثانية كسبه اهلي شندي 1/صفر سجله نادر الطيب كاول فوز  لاهلي شندي في الدوري الممتاز.
 < حصيلة لقاءات المريخ واهلي شندي في الممتاز والتي وصلت الي اربعة  لقاءات حقق المريخ الفوز في ثلاثة لقاءات وفاز اهلي شندي في مباراة واحدة.
 < اذن حصيلة لقاءات مريخ اهلي شندي في الممتاز جاء التفوق فيها لصالح المريخ بالفوز في ثلاث مباريات مقابل فوز واحد لاهلي شندي.
 < مجموع الاهداف التي سجلها المريخ في شباك اهلي شندي وصل عددها الي ستة اهداف مقابل هدف واحد لاهلي شندي.

 موقف الفرق الاربعة قبل مباراتي اليوم:

 < الهلال لعب خمس مباريات في البطولة الحالية جاءت حصيلته فيها كالاتي:
 ـ فاز في ثلاث مباريات
 ـ تعادل في مباراتين
 ـ لم يخسر اية مباراة
 ـ سجل تسعة اهداف مقابل ثلاثة ضده
 ـ اهتزت شباكه بثلاث اهداف
 ـ صافي اهداف الهلال ستة اهداف ليحتل المركز الاول عن طريق الاهداف المحرزة
 < اهلي الخرطوم لعب خمس مباريات فاز في مباراة وتعادل في مباراتين وخسر  مباراتين سجل الاهلي ثلاثة اهداف واهتزت شباكه بثلاث اهداف ليكون رصيده  صفر من الاهداف.
 < المريخ خمس مباريات حقق الفوز في ثلاث.
 ـ تعادل في مباراتين
 ـ لم يخسر اية مباراة
 ـ سجل المريخ ثمانية اهداف مقابل هدفين ضده بصافي اهداف وصل الي ستة ليحتل المركز الثاني
 < اهلي شندي خمس مباريات فاز في ثلاثة وتعادل في مباراة وخسر مباراة لديه عشر نقاط احتل بها المركز الثالث.
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*مشكور الحبيب عبد الغني. 
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي 


النمور تستضيف مريخ خالدونا .. الهلال يستدرج الفرسان .. بث المباراتين في كف عفريت
الجهاز  الفني للمريخ يستبعد كلتشي ومصعب عمر.. الكوكي يخضع لفحوصات جديدة ..مدرب  الفرقة الحمراء يحث اللاعبين على الفوز .. ووصول وفد المقدمة الأنغولي
خالد احمد المصطفى يشرف على الفرقة الحمراء
ويحث اللاعبين على الحاق الهزيمة باصحاب الارض
الكوكي يخضع لفحوصات جديدة
سليماني والزومة منذ البداية
الارسنال يختتم اعداده ويتحدى الضيوف
وصدام ويعقوبو والنعيم يغيبون عن التشكيلة
اصحاب الارض يبحثون عن اول فوز على المريخ
مدرب مريخ الفاشر : الاحمر مرشح للفوز بنسبة 30% والاهلي 20%
ابوعبيدة سليمان : المريخ سيرتكب خطا فادحا اذا لم يحترم النمور
المريخ يستقبل وفد المقدمة الانغولي
الجوهرة يواجه اصدقاء الامس وسفاري يقود دفاع النمور امام المريخ
الهلال يستقبل الفرسان
الازرق يؤدي حصة ساخنة على ملعب الخارجية
مدرب النيل الحصاحيصا يتوقع تعادل الهلال والاهلي
التاج محجوب : لقاء الهلال عادي ونخوضه من اجل النقاط الثلاث
رئيس الاهلي الخرطوم : نطمح الى اطاحة الازرق
الفرقة الحمراء تكتفي بحصة صباحية .. ومدرب الأحمر يحث اللاعبين على العودة بالنقاط الثلاث من شندي .. سليماني منذ البداية .. 
رئيس البعثة : تنتظرنا مهمة صعبة .. وثقتنا في اللاعبين
خالد  المصطفى : الكبار يؤدون بقوة ويثبتون جدارتهم عندما يبدأون المشوار خارج  القواعد ..الحرص عل تحقيق الفوز وضع طبيعي والمريخ يلعب دائما للانتصار  ونطمح الى مكاسب كبيرة من المواجهة 
جمعهما الهلال وفرقهما الاحتراف .. هيثم مصطفى وحمودة بشير يلتقيان بمدينة دار جعل الليلة
النمور  جاهزة وتتحدى المريخ .. صدام يغيب عن تشكيلة أهلي شندي .. عودة مسلم ..  ويعقوبو والنعيم خارج الحسابات .. نور الدين ذكري يراهن على حمودة .. موسى  عليو .. باسيرو ..عماري والكاميروني اسماعيل بابا 
وجها لوجه .. الاسد الكاميروني في قبضة الفيل الايفواري .. إسماعيل بابا يقود هجوم النمور في مواجهة باسكال 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم 


المريخ يحل ضيفا على شندي في مواجهة محلية بحسابات إفريقية
الإدارة الحمراء تستجيب لطلب الكوكي .. كليتشي وكبير ومصعب يتخلفون عن السفر مع البعثة الحمراء
الفريق عبد الله يخاطب اللاعبين ويحثهم على العطاء اليوم .. تكليف الدائرة القانونية ببحث غرامة طابق شاخور مع إتحاد الكرة
بدوافع الصدارة .. الاهلي شندي المتحفز يواجه المريخ المتطلع
بناء على رغبة الكوكي .. المريخ يتعاقد مع مدرب الاحمال التونسي بن مسعود
حث اللاعبين على العطاء .. الفريق عبد الله يودع البعثة ويجتمع بكبار الفريق
الثلاثي يتخلف عن البعثة الحمراء
البرير يتقاسم تذكرة المساطب مع الجماهير في المباراة الافريقية
بحثا عن فاتورة اصلاح ملعب شاخور .. مجلس المريخ يفوض اللجنة القانونية ولجنة المنشات للجلوس مع اتحاد الكرة
بعد ان اكدت اللجنة المشرفة جاهزية الملعب .. الجهاز الفني يبدي ارتياحه لعودة التدريبات للقلعة الحمراء
مواجهة  محلية بنكهة قارية .. المريخ يدشن رحلاته الولائية بنزال ساخن أمام النمور  الشنداوية .. الدوليون يعودون لقيادة الفرقة الحمراء ونديكومانا يسعى  للأفضل في ظهوره الثاني .. الزعيم يسعى لاصطياد عدة عصافيروالاهلي يبحث عن  فوزه الاول بشندي في النسخة الحالية
خاطب البعثة قبل مغادرتها لشندي ..  الفريق عبد الله : مساندتنا للفريق مستمرة .. ثقتنا كبيرة في قدرة النجوم  على تحقيق الإنتصار في مباراة اليوم ومباراة السبت
وضع اللمسات الختامية  .. الزعيم يؤدي تدريبا صباحيا بالاكاديمية .. تالق جماعي وحماس كبير  للاعبين .. محاضرة للجهاز الفني لنجوم الفريق
نزلت بفندق الكوثر .. بعثة المريخ تصل شندي وتتاهب لاصطياد النمور .. تخلف كلتشي وكبير ومصعب .. الكوكي يلحق بالبعثة صباحا
عبر بصات .. جماهير المريخ تغادر الى شندي اليوم
6  مباريات سابقة وخمسة انتصارات للمريخ وخسارة وحيدة .. الكوكي مع المريخ ضد  الأهلي في المواجهة الأولى والسابعة له في المواجهات .. المريخ يبحث عن  الإنتصار الرابع له في شندي والمحافظة على الصدارة
نجوم الارسنال في مواجهة مدربهم السابق .. فريد : إحترامنا للمريخ سيقودنا إلى الإنتصار 
منتصر ربيع يغيب بسبب الإمتحانات الجامعية ويطالب زملاءه بتحقيق الفوز
فارس عبد الله : تماثلت للشفاء وساقدم كل ماعندي حال منحني المدرب الفرصة
النعيم يغيب ومرض خالته يجبره على البقاء بالخرطوم واللاعب يتوقع خسارة الضيوف
يواجه ترسانة بن ذكري .. هجوم المريخ .. ثلاثة انياب على المحك .. غياب عن التسجيل امام الفهود .. وتحفز لترويض النمور

*

----------

